# nach stromausfall lahmt netzwerk



## DiveSurfer (18. Oktober 2005)

hallo
folgendes problem, nach einem stromausfall, welcher leider einen rechner unsanft harunterfahren lies lahmt nun beim verschieben von daten (samba <=> windows) das netzwerk. in den logfiles ist kein merkwürdiger eintrag zu finden

kann mit einer sagen wie ich den samba test kann oder besser gesagt das netzwerk testen kann?

mfg tobias


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich moechte Dich bitten ganz dringend die Gross- und Kleinschreibung Deines Beitrages mal zu ueberarbeiten.

Wurde das Dateisystem beim Reboot ordentlich gecheckt?
Welches Dateisystem nutzt Du?
Wurde gerade an dem Rechner gearbeitet als der Strom ausgefallen ist?


----------



## DiveSurfer (18. Oktober 2005)

Wurde das Dateisystem beim Reboot ordentlich gecheckt?
Ja das ist es und es ist auch so das das Problem bei allen 4 Platten welche in dem Server stecken auftritt.

Welches Dateisystem nutzt Du?
Das Dateisystem ist ext3

Wurde gerade an dem Rechner gearbeitet als der Strom ausgefallen ist?
das kann ich dir so nicht sagen, ich weiss nicht ob just in dem Moment als der Stromausfall war gerade irgend welche Daten transferiert wurden. An dem Server selbst wurde nicht gearbeitet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Sind auch andere Protokolle spuerbar langsamer als zuvor? Also nicht nur SMB? Sondern auch z.B. FTP oder HTTP?

Falls ja koenntest Du ja mal gucken was ein Festplattenbenchmark sagt.
Du koenntest dazu entweder hdparm nutzen, oder besser Bonnie++.


----------



## DiveSurfer (18. Oktober 2005)

OK ich werde es mal testen Danke mal so weit


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich wuensch Dir viel Erfolg.


----------

